# what am I missing?



## Kevin L (Mar 10, 2011)

I bought some new ConCor rolling stock-passengers cars mostly. They came with the (assuming) Micro-knuckle couplers. I was disappointed to learn that the ( to me) superior Kato couplers that came on my new Kato locos will not install on the Con-Cor cars. I'll probably have to get complete trucks. BUT ! I wasn't expecting that the ConCor cars would not couple to each other!

These Micro couplers are used widely I know, so it must be something I am missing, but I assumed a coupler would/should couple when two cars are bumped together . Not so for mine. I'm new to these micro couplers. Any thoughts ?


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

Can you post a pic so we can have a look at them?​


----------



## Kevin L (Mar 10, 2011)

I haven't a clue how to post pics, or how to get pics into digital form. Sorry.
I love your logo !


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Kevin,

Sidebar ...

I see that your from Anacortes. I'm a big sailing fan. Any involvement in the Oracle DOGzilla trimaran project or their latest builds? Just curious.

TJ


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

are they these?








These are the older style rapido couplers.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Sidebar ...
> 
> ...




Off Topic.....Trying to hijack the post.......Mod please reprimand.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

There are Unimates, a knuckle type coupler that does not easily bump together. Then there are magnetic knuckles...usually Kadee...that do go together easily. Finally there are Rapidos, the boxy European staple of N scale for 40 years...










Unimate on left, Rapido on right...










Kadee magnetic knuckle...note the metal trip pin not found on Unimates...


----------



## Kevin L (Mar 10, 2011)

My new Con-Cor cars do not have the Rapido type coupler, with which I am very familiar. These look identical to the Kadee type. I do have a little bit more to shed on this tho. Upon re-reading the plastic boxes that the Con-Cors are stored in, I find the following " features" listed-quoting now

"Customer Choice of Couplers (MicroTrains or Con-cor) (Versions with Con-cor Dummy Couplers at lower price)" Unquote.

Evidently I wasn't alert enough when I bought these to note the existence of anything like " dummy couplers", but there ya go. My fault again!

I'll need to swap all these out. The KATO knuckle couplers are my preference, but we'll see. First I have to practice reading ad copy closer. Thanks for your help, all.


----------



## Kevin L (Mar 10, 2011)

*postscript to my last*

btw - I also recently bought the Hiawatha set from Fox Valley Models. It sets a new tone in detail and quality, in my humble opinion, and it also has the micro-train type couplers, but genuine ones evidently, as they couple and uncoupler properly. My Con-Cors have dummy couplers. Mystery solved.


----------

